
Never relocate unpaid - greenyoda
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/05/never-relocate-unpaid/
======
mikecarlton
Listen to this. When I relocated in 2000 the company paid for the move (I
never saw a bill) and put me and my family in a furnished corporate apartment
for 3 months. We had a successful exit and I've since worked with that CEO 2
more times (no more successes, alas).

------
lauradhamilton
This is good advice.

